# onlineradio - do it yourself?



## DeluXe (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe schon vor längerem mit einem Freund darüber gesprochen, eventuell ein Online-Radio anzubieten.
Das Problem ist (logisch) die rechtliche Seite eines solchen Angebotes.

Könntet ihr mir bitte mal nennen was man beachten muss, ob man soetwas irgendwo anmelden muss (darüber habe ich verschiedenes gehört) und wieviel eventuell benötigte Software/Lizenz dafür kostet?

Und zu guter Letzt, wie hält man die ganze Sache legal?
Die gespielte Musik muss gekauft werden, soviel kann ich mir denken.

Da kommt aber schon das erste Problem, und zwar sind die meisten CD's heutzutage ja kopiergeschützt, auch wenn man diesen Schutz mit diversen Windows-Programmen umgehen kann, ist es dann eine Raubkopie oder nicht? Immerhin ist das Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes ja verboten?! Aber ich habe für die CD bezahlt, also sollte ich sie doch auch dafür verwenden können?!

Und wie sieht es mit Remix-Versionen aus, die im Handel nicht erhältlich sind?
Kann man sich diese einfach irgendwo aus den tiefen des WWW runterladen, bzw. sich diese von einem Freund schicken lassen, wenn er selbst den Remix nicht erstellt hat?

Fragen über Fragen, desto länger man darüber nachdenkt, umso mehr Fragen kommen auf. 


Ein Link zu einer Seite wo dieses Thema ausführlich behandelt wird wäre vorerst natürlich auch ausreichen, ich konnte leider keine wirklich informative Seite finden.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus, da es wirklich viele Fragen sind, ist mir schon fast ein bischen unangenehm. 


byebyez


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

Du musst für jedes gesendete Lied und für jeden Hörer Geld an die GEZ abdrücken.

Du darfst nur Lieder senden, die sich als Originalversion bei einem radiomitarbeiter befinden. D.h. wenn dien Freund die Originalcd von "Hugo and the Käsetoasts" hat, darf er dir eine MP3 schicken, die du dann senden darfst.

Die Software als solche ist sowohl kostenlos als auch für wenig Geld erhältlich. Bei kostenpflichtiger version kann es sein, dass du deine GEz-Gebühren geich mitzahlen darfst.

Die Kosten variieren je nachedem, wie viele Hörer du hast. Du kannst dir z.b. 1000 Hörer (ich glaube pro Monat oder so) kaufen. Bei mehr Hörern müsstest du dann nachzahlen.


Ich empfehle dir eine Beratung bei einem Rechtsverdreher. Die erste Beratung ist meist kostelos.


----------



## DeluXe (17. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich empfehle dir eine Beratung bei einem Rechtsverdreher. Die erste Beratung ist meist kostelos.



Das klingt gut. 

Aber das scheint wohl aufwendiger zu sein als ich dachte, da werde ich mich wirklich mal an einen "Profi" wenden müssen. 

Vielen Dank trotzdem, ich versuche mal möglichst heute noch an einen Termin zu kommen (wenn ich denn erstmal weiss wo ich hin muss ), auch wenn die sicher schon Feierabend haben.


byebyez


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

Such am besten einen Rechtsverdreher, der sich auf Internetrecht, oder Medienrecht spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Lunata (20. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst für jedes gesendete Lied und für jeden Hörer Geld an die GEZ abdrücken.



Bist Du Dir da sicher? 
Ich meine daß - ganz besonders -  die GEMA hier Geld sehen will.

Grüße, Lunata


----------



## zenga (20. Februar 2005)

Die GEMA hat doch ne Seite    >
http://www.gema.de/kunden/direktion_rundfunk/informationen/webradio.shtml

Wenn das nur für ne handvoll Leute sein soll, würd ich mir darüber nicht soviele
Gedanken machen.....   ;-)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Februar 2005)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es völlig unerheblich ist, wieviele Leute da zuhören,
ist sowohl die GEMA zuständig wie auch die GVL. Der Link zu der GEMA-Seite
sagt da eigentlich alles, was man wissen muss.

Gruß
Martin


----------

